# Little bumps



## demon_x_slash (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi all, 
I've just noticed that my cham doe has a couple of odd little hairless bumps on her face; the skin's not broken, so I don't think they've been scrapping. One's on her cheek and the other is around her eye on the opposite side. She's eating and drinking fine, not lost weight, and her droppings are normal...any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Could be warts? My hairless does sometimes got those when they got older. Here's a pic of one with warts!


----------



## demon_x_slash (Oct 3, 2008)

Hmm, they're not as 'sticky-outy' as that, they're more like little bald patches that are slightly raised? She's around 10mo, so not old. Thanks. I may have to try and get a pic, but my camera's rubbish :roll:


----------



## demon_x_slash (Oct 3, 2008)

An update -

I took Aggie to the vets to get her looked at a while ago, and he thinks it's some sort of virus - she's actually quite an ugly mouse at the moment because the bumps have now spread over her face and her feet. I don't know if it's for the same reason, but the nails on her back feet have become very thick, yellow and curled as well. None of the others have shown so much as a lump. She began to lose some weight, but I'm watching her very carefully and that has stopped, and she's forever eating and drinking and running about, none of it seems to bother her.

She's developed a passionate dislike for my vet, though, as he had the temerity to grasp her by the scruff to check her belly! She was NOT amused! :lol:


----------

